# Schellens



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

From time to time another strain of birds is a hype in Europe.
In Germany a hype at the change of the millennium is the Schellensbirds. Everybody is after them and if you should believe the adverts in German magazines also lots of people have the Schellensbirds as so many offer them for sale.
It is especially the descendants of one pigeon which are popular: the so called ‘Den Engels’ a checked cock, bandnumber
73-6287434.
Schellens was a diamond-cutter and a multi-millionaire in USD who bought lots of Aces in the past.
He auctioned his birds in 1995 when he was 84 years old.
The pigeon called ‘Den Engels’ won no less than 15 first prizes and as a breeder he was even more outstanding.
In most pedigrees of Schellensbirds we find the bandnumber of ‘Den Engels’ but the pedigrees go no farther than that. So no father and no mother as they are unknown.
Mr Schellens bought ‘Den Engels’ from the famous Flor Engels when the bird was 4 weeks old.
Later Mr Engels gave the parents as a present to a man who did a small job for him.
This guy was so proud with the birds he got from Engels that he showed them to whoever he could show them. But those who saw the couple unanimously said: ‘such birds cannot be any good. So you can imagine the man who was so happy with these birds in the beginning became a disappointed man later.
So to Mr Engels he went and said:
‘Every body who sees your birds says they are no good.’
‘No problem’ Mr Engels said.
‘Bring them back and I will replace them. So the man did. He went to Engels who killed the birds and gave 2 others instead.

The birds which were killed were to be the parents of the famous ‘Den Engels’ of Mr Schellens.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I learned a lesson early on, made the mistake twice and then stopped being so stupid. I had a big fat hen named "00" that I bred with my Bird Buzz. She was the biggest bird in the loft. I bred two rounds off of them, sent them to ABQ to race. A kid came by and wanted birds. I gave him the big fat hen. A month later a baby off of her won our 300 mile bond race. Bummer. I had another hen that was hard to pair up. In two years she would not take a mate. The third year she mated up and had a few babies. Sent them to ABQ to race. A guy came by and wanted some birds. Gave him the pair with the reluctant hen. Both their babies I sent had top 10% races one had a 3rd and the other a 9th. Would love to have that pair back. 
Moral to the story. Do not give away breeders until you know what their offspring have done. Just because you do not like the way they look. Unless you are only in it for the pretty bird results and do not care about racers. The irony the hens were sisters. I am hanging on to the last sister. She bred my high points bird 2nd in the club against around 1000 banded birds. Would like to take those decisions back.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Another fun tidbit of knowledge. The sire to all three hens is a Flor Engels bird. When you look at the Engels birds they are not that pleasing to the eye. Sure look nice on the race sheets, though.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is also a reason why most of us have too many birds and build new lofts every year!


----------



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

interesting post as i have the schellens birds


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an engels cock a grandson of 178 bred 2 1st place winners and both killed by hawks.....sucks!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I learned a lesson early on, made the mistake twice and then stopped being so stupid. I had a big fat hen named "00" that I bred with my Bird Buzz. She was the biggest bird in the loft. I bred two rounds off of them, sent them to ABQ to race. A kid came by and wanted birds. I gave him the big fat hen. A month later a baby off of her won our 300 mile bond race. Bummer. I had another hen that was hard to pair up. In two years she would not take a mate. The third year she mated up and had a few babies. Sent them to ABQ to race. A guy came by and wanted some birds. Gave him the pair with the reluctant hen. Both their babies I sent had top 10% races one had a 3rd and the other a 9th. Would love to have that pair back.
> Moral to the story. Do not give away breeders until you know what their offspring have done. Just because you do not like the way they look. Unless you are only in it for the pretty bird results and do not care about racers. The irony the hens were sisters. I am hanging on to the last sister. She bred my high points bird 2nd in the club against around 1000 banded birds. Would like to take those decisions back.


Amen to that one. Right now, I'm feverishly looking for the hen that bred my 632 and 613 birds. I gave her to some kid who like color birds. My plan is to go find him and offer him a beautiful pied white flight bird for her.


----------

